# Living in Beijing



## ronwithfun (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello I am looking for a flat cum apartment in Beijing suitable for a couple for three months on rent. Preferably near to some metro station.
Reply if any suggestions

Thanks


----------



## ashriley (Jul 15, 2015)

you can search it on some Chinese website like 58


----------



## RyanGarg (Jun 26, 2015)

Look out for the brokers near by. They might help you.


----------



## endtagster (Aug 20, 2015)

Usually three-month rent is considered short-term and most rental agencies might not be interested. But you can search with keywords such as "serviced apartment beijing" and see if anything interesting coming up. Also, you can try Airbnb I guess.


----------

